# mold on black leather jacket



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i left my black leather jacket in my hall by the door for the entire summer and it has a few spots of mold on it. i quess it was more humid than i thought. i was remiss in my responsibility to condition the leather. perhaps that contributed to the problem? anyhow, what is the best way to clean this jacket without too much damage? it is a medium weight leather with a shiney black finish.

thanks.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

ok, i guess i can tackle this myself. i will use a damp cloth and some mild soap to wipe it clean and i will treat it with a mix of neetsfoot oil to condition and tea tree oil to kill the fungus.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Anything used for cleaning saddles and other tack would be appropriate. BTW, how's the soapmaking coming? Just opened the second to last bar! We're gonna need more soon  Goes fast when we have to shower 2 or 3 times a day...damn humidity.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

man...i haven't made any new soap yet...sorry. i have been really busy with my new job. i have worked 6 days a week for 4 out of the last 6 weeks. two of those were swing shifts that left me with a 32 hour weekend. all i have is what i had in the spring or early summer.


----------

